# BYU-Texas, Utah-USC



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think BYU and Utah both lose this weekend, based on the performance of their offenses in their opener. Both defenses looked solid, so I am not predicting any blowouts, but I don't think either team will be able to put up enough points on the road against much better opponents than the ones they faced in their opening games. Here are my predictions. I hope I am wrong about both of them.

Texas 24
BYU 17

USC 21
Utah 13


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Ute offense will be a lot better this weekend. Coach Whitt will have them ready.

I will pull a page out of the BYU fan handbook. The Utes offense was just playing down to the level of their opponents. I always love hearing that excuse from BYU fans. :lol:


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> The Ute offense will be a lot better this weekend. Coach Whitt will have them ready.


Whittingham doesn't coach the offense. You are relying on Norm Chow for that. Just sayin'.

I expect both BYU and Utah offenses to improve this week, but so does the competition.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with alot of what you said mm73. My predictions are:

Texas 35
BYU 21

USC 24
Utah 21

Texas offense is full of crazy trick plays and "Wildhorn" lineups. They can put up a lot of points really quick, that is the reason I have Texas putting up 35, but I hope I am wrong. USC looked bad the first week, but they are full of talent and are deep. As we all know Utah didn't look good at all either, but I think USC depth and Utah's lack of offense will ultimately be the demise of Utah in this game.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

You could very well be right Jahan. The reason I do not predict that high a score is because BYU's defense did look very good against an Ole Miss team that has what many consider to be the best O-line in the country, and 3 very good running backs including one that rushed for over 1,000 yards last season. BYU's defense held them to just 64 yards rushing and knocked all 3 backs out of the game with their physicality. I don't think Texas will have an O-line as good as Ole Miss, and their QB won't be much better either. They do have some very good receivers though, and I was not terribly impressed with BYU's corners against Ole Miss, so I fear that BYU will get beat deep a few times unless they are able to get a lot of pressure on Garret Gilbert. He did throw 17 interceptions last year so if I am Bronco I use my athletic linebackers to blitz early and often to pressure him into making bad decisions.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73, I am not taking away from BYU's defense, it was stellar against the run game, but I think Texas has a lot more athletes than Ole Miss. They had 8 different recievers make receptions and 7 different people run the ball, they have lots of options on offense, but if BYU can shut down their run game that is one big step in the right direction to beating Texas.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you think they will have a better O-line than Ole Miss? I don't. I totally agree with you about the receivers though. That is what I am worried about the most.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

MM73 of course Norm Chow is the offense Coordinator, but like always Coach Whitt makes sure everything is ready for game time. He takes a lot of special interest since he's a good coach.

Where have you heard that Ole Miss will be the best O-line??? They have only played one game so until they have proven themselves then we can't give them that title. BYU's defense isn't nearly as fast and as powerful as the Utes


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The USC game has been on the Utes agenda all year. This is their game to make a statement that they belong in the PAC 12. They have been talking all year and preparing for this big game from the starting of the season. Norm Chow knows USC better than anyone. He has given alot of great info on how to beat USC and the Utes will be up to the task. It's a bigger game for them so they have practiced harder that USC will prepare for the Utes. The Utes have the advantage with Norm Chow and all that he knows. Jordan Wynn will rebound


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> Where have you heard that Ole Miss will be the best O-line??? They have only played one game so until they have proven themselves then we can't give them that title.


Phil Steele, one of the most respected college football analysts, rated them #2 in the country behind Alabama because they returned all 5 starters from last year's line including two All-SEC tackles, and because they are one of the biggest O-lines in the country, averaging 6'6", 330#. They have two linemen on the Lombardi watch list, and their center is on the Rimington watch list.



coyoteslayer said:


> BYU's defense isn't nearly as fast and as powerful as the Utes


Using your own logic, how do you know that when they have only played one game?

In that game the Utes defense gave up 10 points, 258 yards of total offense (183 passing + 75 rushing) and 12 first downs to a team from the Big Sky. They did create four turnovers which is impressive, but the rest of the stats are hardly impressive when you consider they playing an FCS opponent at home.

BYU's defense, on the other hand, gave up only 6 points, 208 yards of total offense (144 passing + 64 rushing) and 13 first downs to an SEC team on the road. They created 2 turnovers and did not allow any touchdowns. The Rebels only touchdown was scored off an interception, not against BYU's defense.

So even with the wide disparity in competition (Big Sky opponent at home vs. SEC opponent on the road) BYU still had better overall defensive stats. Of course we will find out for sure which team has the best defense, offense, and everything else 9 days from now.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Using your own logic, how do you know that when they have only played one game?


Because BYU has always been a bunch of pillsbury doughboy donut sucking kids. They have always been slow on the field.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

For what its worth, here are Lee Sterling's picks for BYU and Utah this weekend.

BYU 17
Texas 13

USC 34
Utah 17


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> Norm Chow knows USC better than anyone. He has given alot of great info on how to beat USC and the Utes will be up to the task. It's a bigger game for them so they have practiced harder that USC will prepare for the Utes. The Utes have the advantage with Norm Chow and all that he knows.


That goes both ways CS. USC knows Norm Chow's offense, and the types of schemes he likes to run, better than anyone, and all that experience didn't help UCLA much against USC, their cross town rival. Don't get me wrong, I think Chow was a smart hire for Utah, but I don't think he is going to be some kind of secret weapon with inside knowledge that is going to give Utah the advantage against the rest of the Pac-12. That certainly wasn't the case while he was at UCLA. Plus, USC has a completely different head coach and offensive coordinator now, so Chow does not know quite as much about what kinds of plays and formations to expect as you might think.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> In that game the Utes defense gave up 10 points, 258 yards of total offense (183 passing + 75 rushing) and 12 first downs to a team from the Big Sky. They did create four turnovers which is impressive, but the rest of the stats are hardly impressive when you consider they playing an FCS opponent at home.
> 
> BYU's defense, on the other hand, gave up only 6 points, 208 yards of total offense (144 passing + 64 rushing) and 13 first downs to an SEC team on the road. They created 2 turnovers and did not allow any touchdowns. The Rebels only touchdown was scored off an interception, not against BYU's defense.
> 
> So even with the wide disparity in competition (Big Sky opponent at home vs. SEC opponent on the road) BYU still had better overall defensive stats. Of course we will find out for sure which team has the best defense, offense, and everything else 9 days from now.


I would wager Montana State's Offense is better than Miss Offense (based on what I saw). You are also comparing two very different types of offense. Montana State's QB is probably one of the best in FCS and is very mobile. Miss had to rely on running the ball as they still don't know who their starter is. Hard to compare two defenses when they played two different opponents with different offenses. It is pretty easy to focus on the "run game" like BYU did when you don't have to defend the pass all game (oh yeah remember the dropped touchdown by Miss, if he catches that BYU loses that game) :roll:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Norm Chow knows USC better than anyone. He has given alot of great info on how to beat USC and the Utes will be up to the task. It's a bigger game for them so they have practiced harder that USC will prepare for the Utes. The Utes have the advantage with Norm Chow and all that he knows.
> ...


I think you both have good points. Chow's hire will help with the transition in to the PAC 12, getting to know the future teams, and most importantly improve recruiting in California (which in my opinion was reason enought to give him the job).


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mm73 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think Chow was a smart hire for Utah, but I don't think he is going to be some kind of secret weapon with inside knowledge that is going to give Utah the advantage against the rest of the Pac-12. That certainly wasn't the case while he was at UCLA. Plus, USC has a completely different head coach and offensive coordinator now, so Chow does not know quite as much about what kinds of plays and formations to expect as you might think.


Quoted for truth... I'm sure once Norm left, a whole different scheme was brought in... Utah might have practiced based on film of USC last year but Utahs offense was terrible last week with THEIR new scheme and USC won't have any trouble with them. If the Utes insist on sticking with Wynn, its going to be a sorry season for them.

BYU... well, I hope they lose every week but I really do think Texas is better than Ole Miss and BYU's offense can't afford the mistakes they got away with against Ole Miss either. Texas may not have the best line around but I don't think that'll matter. They'll be good enough to get the job done. The defenses are for both schools are ok.... but they're not real spectacular either. Only thing BYU has going for them is that here shortly, their schedule just gets weak. Utah has a tough row to hoe all season long.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Correct me here, but Chow hasn't been at USC since when? 2004? So he wasn't involved in recruiting any USC players, and USC has been through two generations of coaches since then, and while at UCLA, Chow never beat USC. Don't get me wrong. Chow is a great coach. But asserting that his experience at USC 7 years ago gives him any kind of special advantage this week makes no sense at all. And the problems last week against MSU were not Chow's - they were Wynn's. Wynn hasn't been the same player after getting slammed repeatedly last year by Notre Dame and TCU. I see the same thing in Wynn, that happened to Covey at BYU back in 87-88. Coming up as the next best thing and then the Utes ripped him a new one and he never recovered from it. He played scared and became ineffective. I see that in Wynn.

I really don't know how to call either game. I WANT to say BYU will win and Utah will get crushed, but I don't see enough evidence either way to convince me that is the case. BYU's run stop against Ole Miss was impressive no matter how you slice it. But as was said, they didn't have to defend the pass really. History, though distant, has BYU perfect against the Longhorns. I hope that continues though I'm not running to Wendover to throw any money down.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Very well said Gary.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mm73 said:


> For what its worth, here are Lee Sterling's picks for BYU and Utah this weekend.
> 
> BYU 17
> Texas 13
> ...


Hard to argue with the latter, but I think I will switch the scores on the first game, besides they seem to do better when I am pessimistic. :mrgreen:


coyoteslayer said:


> > Using your own logic, how do you know that when they have only played one game?
> 
> 
> Because BYU has always been a bunch of pillsbury doughboy donut sucking kids. They have always been slow on the field.


mm73 bless your heart for trying, but CS simply is not emotionally able to make a logical post when it comes to sports; I don't think I have ever seen a post in the sports section from him in excess of a 3rd grade level.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> mm73 said:
> 
> 
> > For what its worth, here are Lee Sterling's picks for BYU and Utah this weekend.
> ...


Just to be clear - those aren't my predictions. I predict BYU loses 24-17 this weekend. The Longhorns are 7 point favorites and I think that is probably accurate. I don't think Utah will lose by that much either. I do have respect for their defense so I don't think they give up that many points.



Huge29 said:


> mm73 bless your heart for trying, but CS simply is not emotionally able to make a logical post when it comes to sports; I don't think I have ever seen a post in the sports section from him in excess of a 3rd grade level.


I know, its pointless.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> mm73 bless your heart for trying, but CS simply is not emotionally able to make a logical post when it comes to sports; I don't think I have ever seen a post in the sports section from him in excess of a 3rd grade level.


Huge you have always been a person with ramblings with no substance whereever you post. Now post something other than your personal attacks against me. Was it the donut comment that set you off?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > mm73 bless your heart for trying, but CS simply is not emotionally able to make a logical post when it comes to sports; I don't think I have ever seen a post in the sports section from him in excess of a 3rd grade level.
> 
> 
> Huge you have always been a person with ramblings with no substance whereever you post. Now post something other than your personal attacks against me. Was it the donut comment that set you off?


Sorry, it has been a whole 9 months since I have had to listen to your stuff, but I will soon remember to not expect anything better from you. Good luck in your game!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm glad we both feel the same way, now just relax and don't get so uptight when BYU loses today. Good luck!!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to see both teams win, but I think that will not be the case this weekend. I agree with mm73, although they will be good games to watch.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Only thing BYU has going for them is that here shortly, their schedule just gets weak.


Right. Just look at that weak game 7 days from now. 

Then it's those pansies from TCU. What were they ranked at the end of the year last year, #2? I mean, come on BYU, try to schedule somebody.

UCF the #21 school in the country last year? The voters are drunk!

Then it's another kitty kat Pac-12 school, Oregon State. What a weak conference!

I do see Utah State as a possible loss for the Cougars. Is Auburn that bad or are the Aggies that good? USU looked like world beaters against the Tigers.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I went 3 for 3 this weekend, missed the scores a little. Both teams did well, but neither could close the deal. Wynn needs a wake up call, he is going to have to pick it up some or move over and let a younger quarterback in.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> Well I went 3 for 3 this weekend, missed the scores a little. Both teams did well, but neither could close the deal. Wynn needs a wake up call, he is going to have to pick it up some or move over and let a younger quarterback in.
> 
> Yes, Wynn needs a wake up call, but BYU offense and Heaps needs a wake up call also. Texas looked horrible and BYU only played two of the 4 quarters. Jake Heaps has more interceptions than he does touchdowns. If he isn't careful the Utes Defense will add quite a few more. I will only give Wynn a little credit. He looked better this week then he did the week before. He needs to find swagger again.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't see either game over the weekend so I really don't have anything intelligent to add to the discussion specific to either game. Generally speaking, BYU and Utah are both mere kids in the college football world compared to USC and Texas. With a very small fraction of the budgets, I find it impressive that both the Cougars and Utes could go on the road and have games against programs like USC/Texas that both really came down to one or two plays from what I've read. 

Leading now to the rivalry game this week - I do wish both teams were further into the season and had the early year jitters worked out. From what I've seen and read, both teams are adjusting to new offensive schemes/coordinators. And personally, I'd like to see both teams playing at their best when they do play. And I don't think that is going to happen. But I've got tickets and will enjoy being there win or lose. Its always a good time. (except for that 0-3 crap game I sat through a few years ago! Freak what a display of bad football that was!)

Rise and Shout!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Wynn is not nearly the quarterback that he was before his shoulder surgery. He can't get his shoulder over the top. He's left with an almost sidearm delivery and no zip whatsoever on the ball. 

BYU played two good quarters. That's right. The defense was good again, but not prepared to face the option and when Texas went that way it was all she wrote. Heaps mismanaged the clock and missed a chance to get the field goal unit on at the end of the first half. That alone might have sealed the game. 
Then Doman showed he's a rookie when he went conservative with the draw on 3rd and 10. The final drive had Heaps throwing balls behind the line of scrimmage instead of down the field. The team is down a point, needs at least 45 yards, a couple of minutes left, and they throw those dinks and dunks in the backfield for lost yards. I was screaming down to Texas for Doman and Heaps to pull their heads out and wing a few down the field. My screaming didn't help. 

Neither the Utes nor the Cougars are great teams this year. It should make for a great game. 8)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Well I went 3 for 3 this weekend, missed the scores a little. Both teams did well, but neither could close the deal. Wynn needs a wake up call, he is going to have to pick it up some or move over and let a younger quarterback in.
> ...


I am not saying Wynn is better or worse than Heaps since BYU is not my team, I didn't really care. But at this point in the year Wynn is actually having a better season than Heaps, which is surprising because Wynn has not been very good. Even better it is Chuckie that is having the best season of all the state quarterbacks.

Wynn is lacking confidence, he has been throwing ducks and really hasn't tried going deep at all, but he has been very good at playing smart. He has 0 turnovers, that is a big deal. It would be much worse if he was playing like he is now and also throwing picks.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't think it is as much Wynn playing it smart as it is him playing it safe. Look at how many wounded ducks and batted down balls he has. Also maybe I was watching another game and imagined this, but I saw Wynn throw multiple balls that the defenders almost looked embarassed at not catching and taking it in for the score. He hit quite a few USC defenders right in the numbers and they just didn't connect. I was completely embarassed for Wynn in the des news article yesterday about him, not only saying he wasn't going to make any changes to his side arm release or mechanics but also saying he couldn't talk about what they did in his surgery because of privacy laws..... I hate to break it to him but he can divulge anything he wants about himself, the hospital is a different story. I can't wait for the days when we get a decent QB again, at this point even being a U fan I would take Heaps because of his arm and his desire, even with all his inaccuracy issues right now.


----------

